
New York City says electric cars are now the cheapest option for its fleet - clouddrover
https://qz.com/1571956/new-york-city-says-electric-cars-cheapest-option-for-its-fleet/
======
iso1337
This is great and makes sense as fleet operators care the most about total
cost of ownership.

I wonder if they factored in th Nissan Leaf bartery’s propensity to slowly die
after a few years due to lack of active thermal management. Perhaps it doesn’t
matter as much in NYC.

Another win is slightly increased air quality. If they could get most of the
cars in the city to be PHEV or BEV then air quality will improve even further.

------
rasz
Fleet of what? NY runs school buses that wouldnt look out of the ordinary in a
third world countries in Africa, over 1 meter ground to floor clearance like
they expect them to cross rivers and mud traps.

~~~
Arnt
In the article's words, "its 9,196 light-passenger vehicles in 2018".

